# Day 8 of food change. Should we be at ~75% new?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Trying to go slow on the change from the breeder's food (she thinks the food is high quality and means well but it is not) to Orijen puppy.

This is day 8. Am I safe to have her at about 75% new food or am I pushing it? I was following a 10 day change but trust what you would advise. 

Oh-not to rush things even more but planning ahead, I have gotten different answers when I have asked when she should move to regular Orijen from the puppy formula. The answers have ranged from 6 months to 14 months. My guess is the latter but I would welcome your experience.

Thanks!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She should be changed to an adult food when she is spayed, or at 12 months, whichever comes first. 

TBH I always switch over 2-3 days and they've never had a problem, so my guess is yep, you could up it to 75% and be just fine


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you! Her Dr. suggested spay at 6 months and that must have been why he also suggested adult food then. 

The pet store (not where we buy her food now) said 14 months. The discrepancy was so large, I thought that I should ask here.

Thanks again!


----------

